# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  astma a stawianie baniek

## Nie zarejestrowanygoha

witam mój siostrzeniec od niemowlaka ma astme własnie zachorowal moje pytanie to czy mozna mu postawic banki skoro ma astme?

----------


## medplus

Witam!
Po konsultacji z lekarzem-pediatrą, panią Izabelą Michniewską, która zajmuje się tymi tematami, odpowiadam na Pani pytanie. Być może przyda się innym osobom z takim problemem.

Sama astma, jako choroba przewlekła, nie jest przeciwwskazaniem do stawiania baniek, ale w tym wypadku trzeba to robić z ostrożnością i po dokładnym badaniu lekarskim. Pacjenci z astmą często mają duszności, a one są właśnie przeciwwskazaniem do tego zabiegu. Jeśli jednak chory jest prawidłowo leczony, ma tzw. astmę dobrze kontrolowaną i nie ma duszności, może mieć postawione bańki.

----------

